
US military leak exposes “holy grail” of security clearance files - r721
http://www.zdnet.com/article/leaked-us-military-files-exposed/
======
mtgx
It doesn't seem to be any worse than the OPM hack, as it's on a much smaller
scale. It's still bad for the 4,000 military employees, though, but their SF86
forms were probably already leaked in the OPM hack to begin with. I'm still
surprised the OPM hack didn't receive much more attention. I wonder if it had
anything to do with the previous administration's unhealthily tight
relationship with the media.

[http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2015/06/second-opm-
hack...](http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2015/06/second-opm-hack-
compromised-information-military-intelligence-workers/115213/)

~~~
burntrelish1273
Federal, state and local agencies (including DMDC and OPM) need HIPAA-like
data controls to gate access, collection and processing of identifiable
personnel information. Copies to mobile devices should also be expressly
prohibited.

